# Had a suspended license with three points...



## jamontero0001 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a speeding ticket in 2003 (went to a class and thought I was not going to get a point for it, but I did.), had a red light violation in 2008, and didn't know my license was suspended because I moved around quite a bit and never got notified. Eventually I found out and fixed it immediately. I went to court, went to a class and everything. But I can't seem to get insured to drive by an ambulance company. I always get the interview, then cant get insured. It's frustrating. Is there anything I can do to help/clear my record? Help :/


----------



## feldy (Aug 23, 2011)

talk to a lawyer


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 23, 2011)

Get a DMV printout and see what is there.  If there is 3 points, you are unemployable.  I am no lawyer, but the damage is done.  I do not see how a lawyer can help, unless you are saying there was an error on the part of the court.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 24, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Get a DMV printout and see what is there.  If there is 3 points, you are unemployable.  I am no lawyer, but the damage is done.  I do not see how a lawyer can help, unless you are saying there was an error on the part of the court.



He's not unemployable. 

I had 11 points, an at fault accident, and a suspension, and I'm employed. 

Where in the country are you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> He's not unemployable.
> 
> I had 11 points, an at fault accident, and a suspension, and I'm employed.
> 
> ...



It says he is in California. Which means he is probably out of luck.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> He's not unemployable.
> 
> I had 11 points, an at fault accident, and a suspension, and I'm employed.
> 
> ...



I cannot speak for all agencies and or companies in California, but I have not heard of a single one allowing more than 1 (one) point on a persons record.  Perhaps, where you are they allow more points and how points are accumulated are totaled different.  There are many variables in the many places around the country.

Based on the information I have, in California, he or she is unemployable.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive heard agencys don't look at "points" they look at your actual driving record. so you could have points or no points and it not mattering, however it depends on the specific agency and their insurance policys, it also depends on how long ago it was. So call the agencys and ask em wha thtey consider a clean record.


----------



## Nickb (Aug 25, 2011)

I asked one of the hr guys here at work he said "its not points although it may  it harder if some one else applys. It has more to do with the type of offense." so like DUI, reckless driving, ect are  unhirable offenses.


----------



## jamontero0001 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I don't have a DUI or reckless driving. One ticket was for an expired registration and one was for a suspension. I ran a red light in 2007 and was caught on camera, but didn't get notification until 2010. Maybe because i move three times, I'm not sure. Consequently, my license was suspended but I had no idea. But I fixed it literally the day after the police officer told me and went to a class and a court date. I don't understand why I got a point for that. And the other point was for speeding 8 years ago when I was in high school!


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 26, 2011)

jamontero0001 said:


> Yeah, I don't have a DUI or reckless driving. One ticket was for an expired registration and one was for a suspension. I ran a red light in 2007 and was caught on camera, but didn't get notification until 2010. Maybe because i move three times, I'm not sure. Consequently, my license was suspended but I had no idea. But I fixed it literally the day after the police officer told me and went to a class and a court date. I don't understand why I got a point for that. And the other point was for speeding 8 years ago when I was in high school!



I think the roadblock is the fact that your license was suspended at one time. That is a pretty big deal when it comes to being insurable. You could try and contact some attorneys to see if they could do anything about it (I doubt it). Otherwise you may be out of luck until it drops off your record.


----------



## msoda (Aug 27, 2011)

Shouldn't the point from 8 years ago be off your record by now?


Also since I didn't get an answer in the other thread, does traffic school take the point off your H6 driving record?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Explain to us again why somebody with such a bad driving record should be employed as an Ambulance Officer, a profession requiring high skill and expert judgement in driving?

Sit on your bum and wait for whatever process is required to get your license clean and you employable to pass.

There is your answer.


----------



## msoda (Aug 27, 2011)

Speeding laws and red light cameras are a joke, and are mainly just take $ off the average joe. Ill never be the cause of an accident and I drive like an angel but if school doesn't take care of this point and the point from 5 years ago doesn't clear up I'm stuck with two black eyes over the police trying to meet their quota

:censored::censored::censored::censored: my friend got a $900 ticket over pulling out of my driveway at a 'high rate of speed' while a cop comes barreling around the corner. I honest to god thought this cop was about to apologize for driving like an idiot before he started lecturing him

Been driving 13 years and if you drive 30-50+ miles a day and still haven't been popped you're not a good driver, just lucky. Its odds after a while


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 28, 2011)

msoda said:


> Been driving 13 years and if you drive 30-50+ miles a day and still haven't been popped you're not a good driver, just lucky. Its odds after a while



I haven't had a ticket or accident since I was 17. I'm 38. So under your logic, I'm not a good driver, just "lucky" for 21 years? And I drive well over 20,000 miles a year at work alone.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Explain to us again why somebody with such a bad driving record should be employed as an Ambulance Officer, a profession requiring high skill and expert judgement in driving?
> 
> Sit on your bum and wait for whatever process is required to get your license clean and you employable to pass.
> 
> There is your answer.



Because previous history isn't an indicator of future performance. 

By all accounts, I have a horrible driving record. Should I not be a paramedic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstone (Aug 28, 2011)

Someone explain points to me. I am originally from IL and now live in MA. Points don't exist in either states.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 28, 2011)

bstone said:


> Someone explain points to me. I am originally from IL and now live in MA. Points don't exist in either states.



I don't get it either, there is no national standard for how points are divvied out. A three point speeding ticket might be only a single point in another, yet your insurance looks at it the same?


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## mpc83 (Sep 21, 2011)

I haven't gotten a ticket in 3 1/2 years but had a suspension for a unpaid ticket 4 years ago ... does that mean I'm gonna have issues finding a job to? SC can be so backwards on things sometimes...


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 22, 2011)

*To those who think traffic laws are a joke...*

I say "Grow up". You can't dismiss your own irresponsibility by saying "the rules are jacked, man!". I got so tired of hearing that from inmates that it doesn't play anymore.
Brown, I hear you.

PS In the interest of fairness, I have to divulge that I used to rack up a speeder about every eighteen months over six years. My accident (airbags etc) cured me of that, pretty much.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 22, 2011)

It's the suspension that's hurting you, not the points. In my experience most companies can not insure you if you have had your license suspended within the last 3 years. Three years after the suspension ended you should be good to go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2011)

kevin1988 said:


> It's the suspension that's hurting you, not the points. In my experience most companies can not insure you if you have had your license suspended within the last 3 years. Three years after the suspension ended you should be good to go.



Depending on the company. If you are employed at my company and have 3 or more points on your driving record at any given time then you will be laid off. So they are not going to hire someone with 3 points on their record.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> Depending on the company. If you are employed at my company and have 3 or more points on your driving record at any given time then you will be laid off. So they are not going to hire someone with 3 points on their record.



Yes, but he should only have one point from the red light ticket as the speeding ticket from 2003 will have already dropped off his record. In his case it's the suspension that's hurting him, not the point count.


----------



## mpc83 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Kevin! I've had to slow myself down alot the past couple of years (getting rid of the mercedes helped!) but since I've started my emt thing i've taken it really seriously. Is getting somewhere 1 minute faster worth the hassle of not being able to get a job or better yet losing it? meh to each his own but  i'll take the slower(ish) road...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I say "Grow up". You can't dismiss your own irresponsibility by saying "the rules are jacked, man!". I got so tired of hearing that from inmates that it doesn't play anymore.
> Brown, I hear you.
> 
> PS In the interest of fairness, I have to divulge that I used to rack up a speeder about every eighteen months over six years. My accident (airbags etc) cured me of that, pretty much.



Who said the rules are jacked?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## jon51 (Sep 22, 2011)

The California Deparment of motor vehicles has a point system.  1 point for speading, running stop signs and red lights and basic moving violations.  you get 2 points for reckless driving and more serious things. 

You need to go to the DMV.   They will not always pull off the points from your H-6 printout just because the 7 years is up.   When you get there pay the 6 bucks or so for an H-6 and then when you see it tell the dmv employee that a certain violation should no longer be reported on your H-6 and they will give you a phone number to the DMV offices in Sacramento where you can get the ball rolling on taking the older violations off of your h-6 printout.  I did this a year ago when a ticket from 2002 was still showing up as a point on my record.  

Once you get down to 2 points or less you will be better off getting a job.


----------

